# Verschwörungstheorien!



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

Während ich letztens mit Elvis und Michael zusammen saß und wir gemeinsam die Unterlagen der ersten Mondlandung sichteten kam mir folgender Gedanke:

Ich wollte dieses Forum mal dazu nutzen, euer Verhältnis zu Verschwörungstheorien abzufragen.

Wenn ihr Lust habt beantwortet doch mal eine oder mehrere der folgende Fragen:

-	was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von Verschwörungstheorien.
-	gibt es eine Theorie die ihr für möglich (oder vllt. sogar für wahrscheinlich) haltet.
        (welche und warum?)
-	gibt es eine Verschwörungstheorie die ihr für im besonderen Maße blödsinnig haltet? (Welche und warum)
-	möchtet ihr eine Verschwörungstheorie vorstellen von der ihr glaubt, dass sie interessant ist, aber kaum bekannt.


Dazu wäre es liebenswürdig, wenn ihr euch an folgende Regeln halten könntet:

-	keine zum Spaß selbst erfundenen Verschwörungstheorien (außer natürlich, ihr meint es wirklich ernst!)
-	bitte lasst die Bielefeld Verschwörung raus (wir wollen keine Probleme mit Ihnen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin sehr gespannt ob das jemand außer mir interessiert.

LG
Ohr

(P.S.: meine erste Umfrage,  juhu)


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Bielefeld?

Braunschweig wär mir neu...

finds meistens Quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser... 9/11 -> Pentagon


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Bielefeld?



danke du hast recht *Schäm und berichtig*


----------



## Noxiel (21. September 2009)

Ob eine Umfrage am generellen Inhalt des Threads derart viel ändert.....
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...rschw%F6rung%2A

Na mal schauen, spätestens wenn wir nur und ausschließlich über 9/11 reden muß der Thread wohl zu.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

ich stehe verschwörungs theorien offen gegenüber =O gut es gibt theorien die sind kompletter schwachsinn aber auch welche die doch schon zum nachdenken anregen
mhh mir fällt grade keine ein die ich gut finde...ok bis auf eine http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spaghettimonster
ich find diese world trade center sache lächerlich...man kann es auch übertreiben
mhh spontan fällt mir grad keine theorie ein die unbekannt ist =O


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob eine Umfrage am generellen Inhalt des Threads derart viel ändert.....
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...rschw%F6rung%2A
> 
> Na mal schauen, spätestens wenn wir nur und ausschließlich über 9/11 reden muß der Thread wohl zu.



Ups.
Mit Ergebnissen in der Sufu hätte ich gar nicht gerechnet.
Wieder was dazu gelernt

Und klar, mach zu wenn du denkst das es blöd wird.
Versteht sich.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

das fliegende Spaghettimonster ist keine Verschwörungstheorie sondern eine Religion!

Und das fliegende, unsichtbare Spaghettimonster existiert! Es hat schliesslich die Welt nach dem Vorbild der Fleischbällchen geschaffen!

Ramen! 




(genauso sinn[voll|los] wie alle anderen Religionen auch - schmeckt aber leckerer und die Belohnungen im Jenseits sind der Hammer)


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Hm....

magst Du uns mehr über den Sinn des Threads in Kenntnis setzen?

Ok, Du willst wissen wieviele hier daran Glauben, aber warum?

Glaubst DU daran?


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Die Natur von Verschwörungstheorien ist, dass sie im Grunde irgendwo (meistens natürlich nur) einen klitzekleinen aber wahren Kern haben. 
Aber ihre Natur ist es halt auch, immer größer und bekloppter zu werden, bis sie irgendwann jegliche Realitätsnähe verloren haben.

Was ich glaube:
- Wir wissen noch längst nicht was auf der Welt so alles passiert.
- Die Amis sind Meister darin Dinge zu vertuschen, ich glaub denen grundsätzlich erstmal nix xD
- Es ist oft vermutlich besser so, dass wir nicht alles wissen. (Here come the Man in Black *sing*)

Dennoch, von den Theorien halte ich gar nix. 
Hirngespinste von Paranoiden die sich selbstständig gemacht haben *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> (genauso sinn[voll|los] wie alle anderen Religionen auch - schmeckt aber leckerer und die Belohnungen im Jenseits sind der Hammer)



da hast du wohl recht....


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

Ich mach es mal ganz krass:

Wenn Deutschland damals den Krieg nicht verloren hätte, dann wäre es heute eine Verschwörungstheorie, dass Deutschland den "Polnischen Übergriff auf Deutschland" selbst inzeniert hat nur um Krieg anzufangen.

Denkt mal drüber nach.....


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichte. Ein ganz, ganz altes Phänomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz klar. Hast du vollkommen Recht. 
Dennoch: Die Geschichten sind so abgedreht. Die stammen vermutlich teilweise aus Hollywood selber *g*


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichte. Ein ganz, ganz altes Phänomen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Worüber reden wir jetzt? Pauschalisieren wir? Natürlich ist nicht JEDE Verschwörungstheorie wahr! Aber es gibt schon ein paar von denen ich befürchte das sie wahr sind wo man es erst garnicht glauben will.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

es gibt da n paar ganz krasse Theorien die ich lieber nicht glauben will weil sie mir zu viel angst machen würden.
Ich werd die daheim vll mal raussuchen.


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Also bisher haben wir über "die Verschwörungstheorien" geredet. 
Klingt recht pauschal.

Aber gerne diskutiere ich einzelne mit dir. Gib eine an - bin neugierig =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Worüber reden wir jetzt? Pauschalisieren wir? Natürlich ist nicht JEDE Verschwörungstheorie wahr! Aber es gibt schon ein paar von denen ich befürchte das sie wahr sind wo man es erst garnicht glauben will.



welche denn ?


@ LordofDemons

*gespannt sei*


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

Tut mir leid! Ich werds hier nicht breit treten! oO

Wie Lordi schon sagt: Manche sollte man garnicht wissen.....


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

ich sagte nicht SOLLTE sonder ich willl es manchmal gar nicht wissen oder würdest du deinen todestag wissen wollen? (krasser vergeich aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine)

edit: immer wenn ich unten in der leiste nen mod seh krieg ich verfolgungswahn Oo


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ups.
> Mit Ergebnissen in der Sufu hätte ich gar nicht gerechnet.
> Wieder was dazu gelernt
> 
> ...




Muss wohl daran liegen, das die Mods eine andere SuFu haben! Damit wollen uns die Betreiber in den Wahnsinn schicken.
Also ich suche gleich mal nach Verschwörung und bekomme alles nur keine Verschwörung.



Ist das jetzt eine Verschörungstheorie?


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Tut mir leid! Ich werds hier nicht breit treten! oO
> 
> Wie Lordi schon sagt: Manche sollte man garnicht wissen.....




schade ... ich will alles wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Hm....
> 
> magst Du uns mehr über den Sinn des Threads in Kenntnis setzen?
> 
> ...



Verschwörungstheorien sind meist soetwas wie merkwürdige Vorlieben (Barba Salesch gucken, Perry Rhodan lesen, Gurken mit Schlagsahne essen), deren man sich immer ein klein bisschen schämt. Vermutlich weil man befürchtet ausgelacht zu werden.
Ich dachte halt, dass hier im Schutz des Netzes die Hemmungen fallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Verschwörungstheorien super spannend.

Meine persönliche Schwäche dabei liegt bei Däniken. 
Aber sagts nicht weiter.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> schade ... ich will alles wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist ein Forum in dem überwiegend Jugendliche unterwegs sind Öhrchen. Und ich kann nicht einschätzen wie manch einer darauf reagiert. Da ich da weder eine Rückmeldung darauf kriege noch darauf einwirken könnte, laß ich es lieber von vorneherein.


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien sind meist soetwas wie merkwürdige Vorlieben (Barba Salesch gucken, *Perry Rhodan* lesen, Gurken mit Schlagsahne essen), deren man sich immer ein klein bisschen schämt. Vermutlich weil man befürchtet ausgelacht zu werden.
> Ich dachte halt, dass hier im Schutz des Netzes die Hemmungen fallen.
> 
> 
> ...




Naja warum man sich deswegen schämen muss, verstehe ich nicht. Eher finde ich es beschämend, wenn ich sage
das ich Playboy lese(Bilder gucke). Es kommt immer darauf an, wo ich es breit trete.
Beim Kaffee trinekn mit (älteren) Verwandten kommt Perry besser an als Playboy, wobei auch das nicht verwerflich ist.


Und Herrn Däniken kenn ich als Si-Fi Fan(schäme mich nicht) auch. Aber dessen Theorien sind schon ein wenig ............VERRÜCKT..........^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> das fliegende Spaghettimonster ist keine Verschwörungstheorie sondern eine Religion!
> 
> Und das fliegende, unsichtbare Spaghettimonster existiert! Es hat schliesslich die Welt nach dem Vorbild der Fleischbällchen geschaffen!
> 
> Ramen!




Das ist völlig korrekt. Es kann nicht angehen, dass man unsere Religion diskriminiert und als Theorie abstempelt. Niemand kann meine Religion widerlegen!

Ramen


----------



## Sascha_BO (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Was ich glaube:
> - Wir wissen noch längst nicht was auf der Welt so alles passiert.
> - Die Amis sind Meister darin Dinge zu vertuschen, ich glaub denen grundsätzlich erstmal nix xD
> - Es ist oft vermutlich besser so, dass wir nicht alles wissen. (Here come the Man in Black *sing*)


Nicht die *Men in Black*, hinter allem steckte schon immer der _kettenrauchende Schweinehund_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist völlig korrekt. Es kann nicht angehen, dass man unsere Religion diskriminiert und als Theorie abstempelt. Niemand kann meine Religion widerlegen!
> 
> Ramen



tut mir sorry =/


----------



## dalai (21. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an:

-die Verschwörungstheorie der Mondlandung

-die Verschwörungstheorie von 9/11

-die Verschwörungstheorie vom Attentat an J.F. Kennedy


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2009)

Ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Kennedy vielleicht nicht, aber ich bezwefle immer noch dass die Amerikaner jemals auf dem Mond waren und dass am 9/11 alles wirklich so lief wie es dargestellt wurde.

Amerika ist einfach voll mit potenziellen Verschwörungen, sei es 9/11, das Kennedyattentat, die Mondlahnung, Area 51... besonders bei letzerem wüsste ich wirklich gerne mal was es damit auf sich hat. Wobei ich der Meinung bin dass das was mit der Mondlandung zu tun hat/hatte, bzw. mit deren Inszenierung.
Selbst wenn nicht an allen Verschwörungstheorien was dran ist, an einigen garantiert.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ LordofDemons
> 
> *gespannt sei*


auf die antwort wirst du wohl etwas länger warten müssen weil mir gestern mein PC komplett verreckt ist ich muss erst mal neue teile kaufen und kann zZ nur in der arbeit ins inet -.-


----------



## 11Raiden (22. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> schade ... ich will alles wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EGO!
Alles Wissen zu wollen kann einen an den Rand des Wahnsinns bringen!

Also lieber mit weniger zufrieden geben. ^^

Nach dem Motto:
Weniger ist mehr!


----------



## sarika (22. September 2009)

naja, manche verschwörungstheorien bringen einen auf alle fälle zum grübeln. und ich denke das ist das wichtige dran, das wir nicht alles für bare münze nehmen was die politiker uns glauben machen wollen.
ich kann dafür nur ein gutes buch empfehlen, nennt sich : Das Sphinx Syndrom - Die rückkerhr der Astronautengötter  von Walter Jörg Langbein. da wird am anfang auch gleich geschrieben man soll nicht alles glauben, sondern einfach mal darüber nachdenken was denn wahr sein könnte und was nur spinnerei ist. es werden in dem buch hauptsächlich ältere ereignisse aufgegriffen und theorien dazu erstellt. und manches brachte mich wirklich zum nachdenken.
es gibt auch noch nette andere lektüre, einfach mal stöbern und sich ein bisschen auf fixe ideen einlassen, dann wird man schnell fündig.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an:
> 
> -die Verschwörungstheorie der Mondlandung
> 
> -die Verschwörungstheorie von 9/11


9/11 wurde ja schon zum Teil entmystifiziert

ok bei mir kommen dazu noch die Bilderberger (halte ich zumindestens für wahrscheinlich auch wenns mir echt angst machen würde)


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

doubelpost


----------



## XBiggX (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich selbst bin eh ein Mensch der alle Aktionen der Regierung in frage stellt und bin dadurch zu einem Verschwörungsverrückten (so wie mich die meisten deshalb nennen) geworden.

Ich selbst glaube an die Verschwörungstheorie des Kennedy Attentats, der ersten Mondlandung und des 9/11 (Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe die sagt das die Regierung bescheid wusste aber nichts unternommen hat)

Und dann gibts noch 2 Theorien an die ich zu 100% glaube

-Das Sperrgebiet Area 51 in Nevada (U.F.O. , Aliens, Rosewell, Filmset der ''Ersten Mondlandung'')

Ich weiss aus mancher Sicht wird das verrückt erscheinen aber ich glaube das die CIA uns auspioniert und eine verschwörung gegen die Weltregierung plant. (Man sehe ihre aktionen im Krieg gegen den Terror, Drogenhandel, Geldwäsche, Iran, Brasilien, Chille, Guatemala...)

Auch im Film Bowling for Columbine von Michael Moore (er hat auch Fahrenheit 9/11 gemacht) werden einige Aktionen der CIA aufgelistet alsda wären :


1980: Die USA bilden Osama bin Laden und befreundete Terroristen aus, um Sowjet-Soldaten zu töten. Die CIA finanziert dies mit drei Milliarden US-Dollar.

1989: CIA-Agent und Präsident von Panama, Manuel Noriega, folgt nicht mehr den Weisungen aus Washington. Die USA marschieren in Panama ein und setzen Noriega ab. 3.000 Zivilisten werden getötet.

11.09.2001: Osama bin Laden nutzt seine jahrelange CIA-Ausbildung um 3.000 Menschen zu töten.


So Long
XBiggX


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2009)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin eh ein Mensch der alle Aktionen der Regierung in frage stellt und bin dadurch zu einem Verschwörungsverrückten (so wie mich die meisten deshalb nennen) geworden.



sachen in frage stellen macht einen doch nicht zu einem verschwörungstheoretiker?! oO



> Ich selbst glaube an die Verschwörungstheorie des Kennedy Attentats, der ersten Mondlandung und des 9/11 (Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe die sagt das die Regierung bescheid wusste aber nichts unternommen hat)



pssst. kennedy wurde wirklich opfer eines attentates ...  :-)
na die mondlandungstheorie ist seit langem wiederlegt.
9/11 glaubt irgendwie jeder. 




> Und dann gibts noch 2 Theorien an die ich zu 100% glaube
> 
> -Das Sperrgebiet Area 51 in Nevada (U.F.O. , Aliens, Rosewell, Filmset der ''Ersten Mondlandung'')



das gebiet gibts. das ist unumstritten. du glaubst, dass dort kleine aliens gefoltert werden und ihre technik erforscht wird? 



> Ich weiss aus mancher Sicht wird das verrückt erscheinen aber ich glaube das die CIA uns auspioniert und eine verschwörung gegen die Weltregierung plant. (Man sehe ihre aktionen im Krieg gegen den Terror, Drogenhandel, Geldwäsche, Iran, Brasilien, Chille, Guatemala...)



die CIA ist ein geheimdienst wie viele andere. und alle spionieren uns aus. welche weltregierung? hab ich was verpasst?



> Auch im Film Bowling for Columbine von Michael Moore (er hat auch Fahrenheit 9/11 gemacht) werden einige Aktionen der CIA aufgelistet alsda wären :
> 
> 
> 1980: Die USA bilden Osama bin Laden und befreundete Terroristen aus, um Sowjet-Soldaten zu töten. Die CIA finanziert dies mit drei Milliarden US-Dollar.
> ...



M.M. ist n lügner. aber die fakten die du da genannt hast, sind allgemein bekannt. das ist keine verschwörung, sondern war ne schwachsinnige politik der USA in den letzten jahrzehnten. 

mal sehen wann die nächsten auf die idee kommen, dass wir den afghanen waffen geben, damit sie ... ach. ich schweif ab.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zum ersten: Das ist mir relativ egal, ich denke aber schon dass sie da waren...die erste Mondlandung war vermutlich inszeniert, aber ein paar Jahre später konnten sie bestimmt hinfliegen

Zu Area 51:
In der Wüste von Nevada ist das größte Entwicklungs- und Testcenter für Flugzeuge (besonders militärische Flugzeuge) der Welt. Dort werden sämtliche Prototypen getestet etc. pp. In der Wüste von Nevada ist auch Area 51, nicht einmal weit entfernt. 
Meines Erachtens sind die "UFO"-Sichtungen wirklich die Sichtungen von Unbekannten FlugObjekten...einfach Prototypen von Flugzeugen des US-Militärs, die verrückte Formen hatten...und davon ist vielleicht mal eins in der Nähe von Area 51 abgestürzt und wurde dann dorthin gebracht ;D

EDIT:
Ich glaube nicht an Verschwörungstheorien...Ausnahme sind natürlich Bielefeld und, wo ich einfach überzeugt bin, der Mord an den Führern der RAF, also Baader, Ensslin und Co., der einfach so miserabel vertuscht ist...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ausnahme sind natürlich Bielefeld


was ist Bielefeld?


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte diese 9/11 Verschwörungstheorie auch für Blödsinn. Aber das mit dem Pentagon und dem Einschlag stimmt mich doch sehr nachdenklich. Mittlerweile gibts soviele Videos die eindeutig beweisen das es kein Passagierflugzeug gewesen sein kann was ins Pentagon flog. Entweder hat Bin Laden eine geheime Waffe getestet die ursprünglich von den Amis stammte und sie es so vertuschen wollten oder es gab kein Flugzeug das ins Pentagon krachte.

Area 51 ist bis jetzt meine liebste Verschwörungstheorie und an die glaube ich felsenfest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (20. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sachen in frage stellen macht einen doch nicht zu einem verschwörungstheoretiker?! oO
> 
> Das mag zwar stimmen aber so bin ich zu einem geworden
> 
> ...


----------



## Bader1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kenn ja nur so 3 Verschwörungstheorien^^

1.Mondlandung
 Glaub ich nicht, denn auf n24 kam mal so ne Dokumentation über die Therorie, bei der die ganzen Beweise für eine nachgestellten Szene sachlich widerlegt wurden und ich fand das   ziehmlich überzeugend...

2. Area 51
Glaub ich nicht...Die Ufo Sichtungen waren denk ich eifnach nur getestete neue Flugmaschinen.

3. 9/11
Naja ich weiss eigentlich ned wie ich dazu steh...


----------



## Mastertrl (20. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt da  ja meistens auf der einen Seite die Verschwörungstheoretiker und auf der ANderen seite meistens irgendeine Regierung, also die Verschwörer.

Das schwierige bei der Sache ist nun das ich eigendlich beiden Seiten zutrauen würde, mit Lügen und Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen eine bestimmte Meinung unters Volk zu bringen.

Oder vielleicht setzt sogar eine Regierung selbst eine Verschwörungstheorie gegen sich in die Welt um dann sozusagen alle Argumente als verschwörungstheorie abtun zu können...Der grösste Trick des Teufels war, die Welt davon zu Überzeugen, dass er nicht existiert.


----------



## ThoWeib (20. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich betrachte ich Verschwörungstheorien als Unterhaltung: jemand mit zuviel Zeit sucht nach Zusammenhängen, wo keine Zusammenhänge sind. Da ich bekennender Rollenspieler bin, sind Verschwörungstheorien natürlich bestes Futter: man definieren eine solche Theorie als Wahrheit, und schon kann man jede Menge Spaß haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe immer davon aus, das, je zwingender und dichter die Beweiskette wird, desto größer (und gröber) der Unfug ist, der an den Mann gebracht werden soll. Soll z.B. heißen: so geschickt, wie beim 11. September argumentiert wird, kann es gar nichts anderes als ein Rudel Bekloppter gewesen sein. Alles andere ist viel zu schlüßig, als das es für mich wirklich in Betracht kommt.

Denn ich unterstelle keine böse Absicht, wenn es nicht genauso gut mit grenzenloser Dämlichkeit erklärt werden kann. Und wenn wir von Regierungen reden, reden wir von wirklich grenzenloser Dämlichkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil ich zu faul bin, den ganzen Thread zu lesen: hatten wir schon die Reichsflugscheibe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2009)

Bekannte Theorien:
-9/11 Attentat
-Kennedy Attentat 
-area 51
-Mondlandung
-Hitler lebt noch, bzw. Hat sich nicht erschossen
-Tschernobyl (ranken sich einige Theorien drum...)
-Menschheit ist *ausserirdisch* (siehe Dan Browns *Meteor*)
-Bush hat Bin Laden fuer 9/11 *engagiert*
-es gab nie eine *echte* Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung der USA
-*Borenloses schatzloch* in einem US Bundesstaat

Genaue Infos folgen morgen da ich grad mit dem iPhone schreibe ;-)


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> -Hitler lebt noch, bzw. Hat sich nicht erschossen


Der wäre dann heute 130 Jahre alt, denke nicht wirklich, dass er noch lebt ^^


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich halte diese 9/11 Verschwörungstheorie auch für Blödsinn. Aber das mit dem Pentagon und dem Einschlag stimmt mich doch sehr nachdenklich. Mittlerweile gibts soviele Videos die eindeutig beweisen das es kein Passagierflugzeug gewesen sein kann was ins Pentagon flog. Entweder hat Bin Laden eine geheime Waffe getestet die ursprünglich von den Amis stammte und sie es so vertuschen wollten oder es gab kein Flugzeug das ins Pentagon krachte.
> 
> Area 51 ist bis jetzt meine liebste Verschwörungstheorie und an die glaube ich felsenfest.
> 
> ...


Es gibt inzwischen so viele Videos, die beweisen DASS es ein Passagierflugzeug war... ;D  Ich find sie nur leider grade nicht -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


----------



## dalai (21. Oktober 2009)

Aliens in Area 51 ist Blödsinn: 
-Wenn es auf der Welt noch andere Lebensformen gäbe, und in der Tat im 20. Jahrhundert Aliens in der Wüste von Nevada gelandet wären, müsste diese ausserirdische Spezies uns technologisch weit voraus sein, desshalb hätten die Aliens auch schon lange Suchtrupps geschickt, um ihr vermisstes UFO zu suchen. Ausserdem halte ich es für Unwahrscheinlich, dass Aliens so eine grosse Reise unternehmen, um daraufhin ohne mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen, genau auf dem einzigen Planet unseres Sonnensystem zu landen, auf dem es Leben gibt.
-Auf diesem Luftwaffenstützpunkt (er heisst Nellis Range, Area 51 ist nur das Testgebiet) wurden die Tarnkappenbomber entwickelt oder zumindest getestet. Das erklärt die strengen Sicherheitsmassnahmen (Sicherheitspersonal hatte oder hat vielleicht noch immer die Anweisung, Eindriglinge ohne Vorwahnung zu erschiessen)

Tschernobyl:
Der Super-GAU des Kraftwerks in  Prypjat ist aufgrund fahrlässiger Konstruktionsfehlern, Bedienungsfehlern und Unterschätzung der Gefahr erfolgt, eine Sabotage z.B. durch die USA ergäbe in diesem Gebiet keinen Sinn, Terroristen würden so eine Tat wahrscheinlich auch nicht verüben ohne sich danach zur Tat zur bekennen, ausserdem hätte ein terroristischer Akt nichts mit einer Verschwörung zu tun.

Und zu Dan Browns "Meteor": heisst es dort wirklich Menschen stammen von Aliens ab? Nicht etwas von ausserirdischen Wesen die irgendwo in Island oder so sind? 

Kennedy-Attentat: Er wurde von Irren erschossen, und wenn, JFK wurde durch L. Johnson ersetzt, der vorher sein Vizepräsident war, verstehe den Nutzen davon nicht, aber etwas am Attentat ist komisch, eine Kugel hat bei Kennedy und jemanden anderem 7 Verletzungen gemacht hat, wahrscheinlich einfach ein Glücksschuss. (siehe Magic-Bullet-Theorie)


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Und zu Dan Browns "Meteor": heisst es dort wirklich Menschen stammen von Aliens ab? Nicht etwas von ausserirdischen Wesen die irgendwo in Island oder so sind?


Ich frag mich auch was da stehen soll...da gehts alienmäßig zwar auf dem Gebiet der Spekulation hoch her, aber am Ende löst sich noch auf, dass alles durch Menschen verursacht wurde.



> Kennedy-Attentat: Er wurde von Irren erschossen, und wenn, JFK wurde durch L. Johnson ersetzt, der vorher sein Vizepräsident war, verstehe den Nutzen davon nicht, aber etwas am Attentat ist komisch, eine Kugel hat bei Kennedy und jemanden anderem 7 Verletzungen gemacht hat, wahrscheinlich einfach ein Glücksschuss. (siehe Magic-Bullet-Theorie)


Da wär ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob das einfach ein Irrer war oder doch am Ende von einer Regierungsinstitution veranlasst wurde...ich wills aber auch nicht wissen, so der große Hengst war Kennedy auch nicht...


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2009)

Dan Bronws Meteor These dreht sich einfach gesagt darum, das der Planet der beim Urknall in die Erde gedonnert ist, Lebensformen enthalten hat und diese sich auf der Erde weiterentwickelt haben, wir also eigentlich vom "Verursacher" Planeten abstammen...

JFK Attentat: Ich behaupte nach wie vor das wurde definitiv NICHT von dem gemacht der dafür hingestellt wurde... dafür stimmt zuviel nicht.... Die einzige Organisation die sich sowas leistne und erlauben könnte ist ganz klar die Mafia... es ist übrigens bewiesen das Kennedy Verbindungen zur Mafia hatte.... wer weiss wer weiss ;>


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dan Bronws Meteor These dreht sich einfach gesagt darum, das der Planet der beim Urknall in die Erde gedonnert ist, Lebensformen enthalten hat und diese sich auf der Erde weiterentwickelt haben, wir also eigentlich vom "Verursacher" Planeten abstammen...


Erinner ich mich gar nicht mehr dran...ich sollte das Buch mal wieder...nee lieber nicht, einmal reicht, so gut wars nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> JFK Attentat: Ich behaupte nach wie vor das wurde definitiv NICHT von dem gemacht der dafür hingestellt wurde... dafür stimmt zuviel nicht.... Die einzige Organisation die sich sowas leistne und erlauben könnte ist ganz klar die Mafia... es ist übrigens bewiesen das Kennedy Verbindungen zur Mafia hatte.... wer weiss wer weiss ;>


Beweise neeed!


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Beweise neeed!


Hier gehts um Theorien und Gerüchte nicht um Beweise cO aber es ist nachträglich bewiesen worden das Harward Lee Oswald von der angegeben Position gar nicht hätte treffen KÖNNEN


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hier gehts um Theorien und Gerüchte nicht um Beweise cO aber es ist nachträglich bewiesen worden das Harward Lee Oswald von der angegeben Position gar nicht hätte treffen KÖNNEN



Quelle?


----------



## Falathrim (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> JFK Attentat: Ich behaupte nach wie vor das wurde definitiv NICHT von dem gemacht der dafür hingestellt wurde... dafür stimmt zuviel nicht.... Die einzige Organisation die sich sowas leistne und erlauben könnte ist ganz klar die Mafia... *es ist übrigens bewiesen das Kennedy Verbindungen zur Mafia hatte*.... wer weiss wer weiss ;>





Falathrim schrieb:


> Beweise neeed!






Thoor schrieb:


> Hier gehts um Theorien und Gerüchte nicht um Beweise cO aber es ist nachträglich bewiesen worden das Harward Lee Oswald von der angegeben Position gar nicht hätte treffen KÖNNEN





Selor schrieb:


> Quelle?


----------



## dalai (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> JFK Attentat: Ich behaupte nach wie vor das wurde definitiv NICHT von dem gemacht der dafür hingestellt wurde... dafür stimmt zuviel nicht.... Die einzige Organisation die sich sowas leistne und erlauben könnte ist ganz klar die Mafia... es ist übrigens bewiesen das Kennedy Verbindungen zur Mafia hatte.... wer weiss wer weiss ;>



Ausser das die Mafia in den USA damals absolut keine Macht mehr hatte.

Eigentlich kann man aus jedem Scheiss eine Verschwörungstheorie basteln....


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2009)

-.- ich geh schlafen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 IHR ZERSTÖRT MEINE LUFTSCHLÖSSER!

Nene spass ich werd morgen mal quellen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

